# Germans join as well...



## Kathrin Germany (Mar 10, 2004)

As you can see...this forum is also famous in "the old Europe".... Hi from Berlin, Germany!

My name is Kathrin , 30 years old and feeder of Hubba and Püsel (which does not mean anything...I just invented these names  ) two loevely British Shorthair, blue boys aged 11 months.....

I am always joining the equvilant German forum and I think it could be very interesting to join you on the other side of the world.....

I am looking forward to many contacts!!!!

Kathrin


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, Kathrin!


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum!


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi from California! Looking forward to hearing about you and your cats.


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

hi there welcome to the forum, I'm Claire and I am from Scotland


----------



## teffito (Mar 2, 2004)

Hi Kathrin,

I'm very happy to see someone else from Germany here.
I found this forum a few weeks ago and I enjoy it.
I come from Aachen, it's at the borderline to Belgium and Netherlands about 70km from Cologne. And I will be coming to Berlin in two weeks. 

Nice to have you here, welcome.


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Kathrin! We have members from all over the world. I'm so glad you're joined us. Can you post some pictures? Tell us about your hometown too!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi and welcome to the forum! :lol:


----------



## Wyvern (Feb 21, 2004)

Guten Tag Katherin I am in England, welcome to the forum I am still a newbie myself everyone is very friendly


----------



## Kathrin Germany (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi and thanx to everybody!!!

I would love to post some pictures, but I have not the slightest idea how  (I am blonde...Write slowly...)

I live in Berlin, the capital of Germany, but I just moved here due to job reasons. I ws born and lived most of my life in Hamburg, the most beautifil city!

I am working for feature film production and I am travelling all over the world...Better: I ws travelling...Since I have my babies Hubba and Püsel, the two beautiful british shorthair I rather stay at home!

Greetings to all over the world! Esp. to the England, USA and -of course- Deutschland (wie lustig!)


----------



## Sam (Jul 8, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum! I'm from Wellington,New Zealand  

I'd love to see pics of your babies, when you work out how to post them and don't worry I'm blonde as well.


----------

